# Video of DJ Hooks Reef



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Saw this thread (
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/anybody-been-diving-there-67183/index2/#post66431 )
last year and finally got out the reef to shoot some video.

While it was NOT covered in fish , it had some very interesting residents anyway.....and some very clear water.
http://vimeo.com/23451484


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a cool video, and great camera you have! Wow.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

FenderBender said:


> That's a cool video, and great camera you have! Wow.


 Thanks, I've worked pretty hard on my "Franken Camera" and the new configuration, with new light which I designed and built ......supprisingly did very well it's FIRST time out. Got a LOT more video yesterday, and will be posting it soon.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Very cool. Thanks!


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Cool Octopus. Great video.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Firefish, Did you ever get that gates housing working?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

sealark said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Firefish, Did you ever get that gates housing working?


 Not yet, Just got my main housing reconfigured and working yesterday, The Gates housing is next.......Gotta pick a camera for it now.:yes:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I,m jus curious to see how it turns out keep me informed please.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Scott, that was a very good video. I also viewed your vid of the corsair, also great work. You should have taken that octopus. If you had ever eaten any, you would have snapped that one up. The Greeks in Tarpon Springs really know how to cook them.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Very cool video! thanks for posting


----------

